Ask HN: Did you get a decision for your Startup School application yet? - r_singh
======
r_singh
The website (on logging in) says the decisions will be out 'by' 20th August.
Since we're pretty close to that date, and I haven't got my decision yet, I
thought of posting it here to see if some people have their decision already.

~~~
nayname
Startup School @startupschool We'll notify everyone by end of day tomorrow
(August 20th).

